# NC 45 / 50 Bronzers or Luminizers



## Nadiege (May 29, 2007)

I was wondering what bronzers or luminizers go best with NC 45 or NC 50 complexions. What do you guys use?


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 29, 2007)

I forget what it's called but it's like strobe cream but golden. I don't see it on the site anymore.


----------



## yummy411 (May 29, 2007)

illuminators: black opal liquid radiance luminous makeup (face illuminator).. comes in a little square glass bottle with a black square top. i couldn't find a pic for you. it's fairly new, but i've found it in most places that sale black opal.

i'm not nw45-50, but i like to test things on my friends that are of your skintone. also try wet n wild's face illuminator in brazilian bronze. that's a favorite of mine as well. 

there are a lot of inexpensive brands you can experiment with (jane bronzer in mojave, black radiance has some good stuff)

good luck.. look forward to a fotd!


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 29, 2007)

Illuminators: Smashbox Aritficial Light in Glow, Nars Albatross Blush, MAC Vanilla, Helium or Pink Opal Pigments

Bronzers: Becca, MAC refined Deeper Bronze, MetalRock MSF

Those are my faves!


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 29, 2007)

I'm C7 and I just bought the Clinique Up-Lighting Liquid Illuminator in Bronze which is so beautiful. I also have a Black Radience Bronzer which is really nice. I agree with Yummy411, Black Radience and Black Opal have some great stuff.


----------



## TheMinx (May 30, 2007)

I'm NC 50 and I use BB Bronzer in Deep & Mac Natural MSF in Deep Dark - this is darker than my own skintone and has fine shimmer, so it's perfect as a bronzer for me.

I also like BB Shimmerbricks in Peony and Brownie as highlighters.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 30, 2007)

I use Metal Rock MSF as "bronzer" but mostly to contour.  As far as higlighters, I'm very fond of NARS Albatross, Smashbox Artificial Lights in "Glow", LORAC Oil Free Luminizer, Make Up For Ever Star Powders, and Shooting Star MSF.


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2007)

For bronzer: MAC MSF Deep Dark or Nars Casino.

For luminizer: Smashbox Artificial Light in Prism or Nars Multiple in South Beach


----------



## L281173 (May 30, 2007)

I use Milan Minerals Bronzer in Bajan Princess


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 30, 2007)

How about those bronzers in Sunstrip? Should I bother? I'm NW45, so I'm already warm!


----------



## Tawanalee (May 30, 2007)

I have a sample of MAC's Moisturegleam & I really like the subtle glow I get. I really want to try Smashbox's "Glow" illuminator. As far as bronzers go, I use Iman's Sheer Finish Bronzing Powder in Clay. I may try one of the ones you ladies recommend, though.

I'm NC50, BTW


----------



## lsperry (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_How about those bronzers in Sunstrip? Should I bother? I'm NW45, so I'm already warm!_

 
I’m NW45.

I got the "refined golden" bronzer and use it sparingly when I don't wear foundation. In certain light you can see the golden shimmer.

I'm wanting to test the studio mist foundation to see if they're worth buying. I may travel out of town this weekend to try them and other items from strange hybrid and moonbathe I was too skittish to order from the website w/o testing first.

I also use Hyper Real Foundation SPF 15 – Bronze F/X. Scored this at a CCO earlier this year and am in loovvveee with it. I didn’t buy it to use it as a foundation; I use it to highlight areas of my face – brow area, down the center of my nose and high on the cheek-bones. What a bronzing effect and illumination I get from it. [I see from the color-stories section it is from the Tantress - June 2004 collection – It’s described as “beach diva deep copper bronze”).


----------



## twobear (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I'm C7 and I just bought the Clinique Up-Lighting Liquid Illuminator in Bronze which is so beautiful. I also have a Black Radience Bronzer which is really nice. I agree with Yummy411, Black Radience and Black Opal have some great stuff._

 
I have this also.  It is BEAUTIFUL on dark skin.  Try mixing it with your foundation.  It's also great on the browbone.


----------



## Bey28 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm NC45:

Bronzer: MAC Refined Beyond Bronze

Luminizer/Highlighter: MAC Nylon eyeshadow and Revlon Skinlights Instant Skin Brightner in 01 Golden Light


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 2, 2007)

Im an NC45
My favorite bronzers are MAC Refined Enriched Bronze (LE unfortunately), for a natural subtle look, as well as MAC Bronze.
Fake Bake bronzy babe is HOT on darker skintones and one of my favorites!


----------



## Nadiege (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks guys...I'm heading to the beauty stores to try these.


----------



## twobear (Jun 27, 2007)

Also keep a look out for Maybelline Dream Glow Bronzing Booster.  It's LE for the summer.  It looks great mixed with foundations, body lotions, etc.  Gives you that "I just spent a week in Rio" look!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

I think the Sunstrip bronzers would be too light!! 

Try MAC Refined Deeper Bronze and NARS Laguna, I also use the Barry M bronzer


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jul 5, 2007)

*i actually decided to try out mac blunt blush as a bronzer today (its a matte golden brown) and i really liked it.. i already have gold undertones so i hate shimmery gold flecked bronzers*


----------

